
Apple, Ford, and Disney push back on Trump’s WeChat ban - bigpumpkin
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/13/21366171/apple-wechat-ban-ford-disney-push-back-report
======
pl0x
One thing in common with Apple, Ford, and Disney is they all do business with
China.

